#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-07
<louiemat> there are so many Ubuntu bistros- what is the best ad stable one that is a available?
<louiemat> there are so many Ubuntu bistros that are are good but could you tell me the best to use for a newbie.
<JoseeAntonioR> ls -l
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, wrong window
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-08
<sasi> QUESTION : if i have a windows 8 laptop can we make it dual boot
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-09
<GuidoPallemans> are there any good qml forums/irc channels for developers?
<JoseeAntonioR> GuidoPallemans: sorry, we're not live right now
<GuidoPallemans> sorry, w/c
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-07
<serb123> Hello people
<serb123> I LOVE BACON!!!!
<serb123> <3
<galaxynexus> whats going on here ? when does show start ?
<stev96> good evening
<OerHeks> +- 3 min
<jono_> serb123, BACON LOVES YOU
<belkinsa> lol
<pal-Ohai> We can see the transmission on the   /user/UbuntuOnAir : Jono Bacon Q&A - 7th Jan 2014 channel | aswell as the http://ubuntuonair.com/ channel , Thank-you Rock-0n-Always .
<serb123> yea
<pal-Ohai> Atweet was issued 14 minutes ago for this-meeting No re-tweets as of yet, thou ;)
<OerHeks> yay i can see some guitars
<halfmast> I can see and hear you
<leedev> I see you, Jono Bacon
<serb123> we caN!
<nik90> jono_: yup u r live!
<KenBowman> Yep
<stev96> UPDATE: openSUSE hacker claimed, ‪#‎vBulletin‬ latest version is also vulnerable to his ‪#‎zeroday‬ exploit. Read more: http://thehackernews.com/2014/01/openSUSE-Forum-Hacked-by-Pakistani-hacker.html      SUSE IS HACKED :D
<Steam4Linux> it's up :)
<belkinsa> I see you and hear
<DEbaru> Hello Jono
<serb123> where's the bacon? :( I was promised bacon!!
<bilbma> yes i see you
<IdleOne> I hear ya
<Rickles> ok
<Stfb> Working perfectly :-)
<Baconable> g'day
<yonathan> hello
<daveyc> ok here canada
<limecow> I want one
<serb123> HAHAHAHA
<belkinsa> Nice wallet.
<serb123> that's me (I love bacon
<serb123> :)
<yonathan> Do you eat bacon?
<nik90> wow nice wallet
<Snake2k_> Ubuntu is inspired by bacon's colors!
<jorki> :D
<Baconable> best brother ever
<number22> wohoo hello everyone
<IdleOne> QUESTION: What about this Meizu making an Ubuntu phone rumor, truth?
<chaslinux> Have to run, but going to launch this at the shop for all our volunteers to watch (computer refurbishing).
<IdleOne> if I missed the announcement, sorry.
<belkinsa> QUESTION: When will the Ubuntu Touch work on Nexus 7 2013?
<serb123> QUESTION.. When is Ubuntu Touch coming out?
<yonathan> QUESTION: Any specific dates for Ubuntu Phone release?
<OerHeks> jono_, QUESTION: are there any plans for a systemwide equaliser?
<jorki> QUESTION what about Ubuntu on CES 2014?
<Baconable> QUESTION: ununtu TV??  tell me more
<Baconable> ubuntu :-)
<belkinsa> Mythubuntu is the Ubuntu TV, isn't or is that something different?
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: Why do you think valve decided to base steam OS on debian instead of ubuntu?
<nik90> http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/01/02/ubuntu-in-2014/
<SuperLag> I've had to part from the live stream, so I can't hear the answer. it would be nice if someone could reply with Jono's answer here, if he gets to my question.
<tuxy_> What about the possibilitys to add ubuntu to other mobile phones than the nexus devices without bricking the device?
<dvdheiden> QUESTION: when will mir be the default display server?
<galaxynexus> will i be supported in future? (phone)
<belkinsa> tuxy_, You need QUESTION: is it's for jono.
<Levan> QUESTION] can you hint who is making ubuntu phone ?? pretty please
<belkinsa> XDA Developers can help though, tuxy_ .
<theadmin> Whee, I'm late
<skyindeer> QUESTION:how mir would affect the ordinary users ?
<pal-Ohai> QUESTION [F19]: Has geary ~ the thunderbird eMail client ~ made any progress , that you've heard of : Towards porting to Ubuntu on Nexus ?? -- apologies to the Ubuntu Touch Team if they are listening ..
<softwaretester> <question> comes ubuntu touch to the LG Nexus 5. l have ubuntu touch on my n4. but now i have a n5
<galaxynexus> QUESTION: will galaxy nexus be supported in the future????????
<Snake2k_> Those guitars @_@
<Levan> Question] what do you think about Graphics drivers will they ever be as good as they are on windows if yes when ??
<SuperLag> QUESTION: It seems like, in spite of Canonical's desire to have a good community, that they are making design decisions that are pissing off the community. (i.e. Wayland, Mir) What is being done to seriously rectify this, and repair the reputation of Ubuntu?
<theadmin> QUESTION: I heard of an Ubuntu port for Raspberry Pi going on. Infact, I think it was from your FB page. How's that going?
<who_me> QUESTION: Do you agree that Google with Chrome apps already reached convergence? They run on both Chrome OS and on any other computer that runs Chrome or has Chrome installed (it's not necessary for the whole browser to run)
<theadmin> who_me: Not on mobile, eh?
<marrabld_> QUESTION about convergence.  Is it invisioned that desktop apps will work on the mobile platform.  will we be able to develop in more than QML eventually Python for example.  Or will there be phone specific apps only.
<softwaretester> comes ubuntu touch to the LG nexus 5?
<theadmin> softwaretester: Yes, it will eventually
<duckdealer> QUESTION: What is a feature that is not being worked on now that you would personally like to see in Ubuntu?
<naum_> QUESTION: Some people have an opinion that extensive unit testing development is what really hurt Bazaar. What is your opinion on that one? Do you think extensive use of tests in the development of Ubuntu Phone (and not only apps) can hurt the project in the long run?
<softwaretester> theadmin oke thanks guy
<yonathan> QUESTION: Will the first version of Ubuntu Phone feature the complete idea of "connect to external display", or will it just be a phone OS?
<SuperLag> QUESTION: given the waning of Bazaar, does Ubuntu have any plans to switch to using git?
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: When is your PS4 going to be fixed? ;D
<serb123> lol
<galaxynexus> QUESTION: will the galaxy nexus support stop??? or will you continue????
<serb123> reputation points ;)
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: What's the most exciting thing, in your opinion, to come out of CES this year?
<belkinsa> Yeah...LP and AskUbuntu...we don'ty need those rep points
<iseeyoucopy> hi
<eduardocereto> QUESTION: What's up with bzr and launchpad? Don't you think Ubuntu should move to git?
<IdleOne> hello jono :)
<ubiq> haven't explored Chrome apps in depth but is it just webapps? if so not sure why they wouldn't run on ubuntu but if it's standalone will ubuntu run chrome AND android apps?
<Snake2k_> eduardocereto: +!
<Snake2k_> eduardocereto: +1*
<jeykeu> hi from Baluchistan
<ubiq> is that an old school digital tape on your desk?
<Guest42587> damn i got guest tagged
<Timmy> what is this actually?
<ubiq> hi from US by way of Texas
<Levan> QUESTION] I am noticing that a lot of old hard core ubuntu users and community members switched to other distros. What do you thing about this ??
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION: for questions for jono
<Picada> Hi from Belper, Derbyshire, UK
<yonathan> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu Phone be availabe worldwide or just in a country fixed to an operator or something?
<Picada> QUESTION: how long until we get a stable Ubuntu Touch release?
<machwing> QUESTION:  What about Ubuntu and wearable computing, Google glass, and augmented reality?
<IdleOne> also #ubuntu-touch for more info
<Timmy> what is this channel for?or what is ubuntu on air?
<theadmin> Timmy: Go to ubuntuonair.com to see what's going on in full
<belkinsa> See topic, Timmy.
<belkinsa> http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir or this link
<theadmin> Timmy: It's a Q&A session, you can ask questions and they will be answered
<Guest42587> live show yo
<noname1> Hello guys
<Guest42587> sup
<noname1> please publish more laptop with ubuntu
<noname1> please
<c_smith> hmmmm..... nice. moved this from Ustream to IRC/Ubuntu hosted video
<noname1> not again windows
<eduardocereto> QUESTION: Can you put that guitar to good use and play us a song?
<theadmin> noname1: Canonical isn't responsible for OEM, ask the manufacturers eh?
<c_smith> QUESTION: Any plans to start Severed Fifth back up?
<noname1> please mr bacon add to production laptops with ubuntu
<noname1> can you do that  ?
<Ratay23> hi. how can you convince Windows' user to use Ubuntu instead of Windows?
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION: for questions for jono
<theadmin> Ratay23: Please start your questions with "QUESTION: "
<noname1> ratay23 dont what windows any more
<noname1> ubuntu is very stable and frenldy
<Ratay23> QUESTION: Hi. How can you convince Windows user to use Ubuntu instead of Windows?
<belkinsa> Start Ubuntu can help  you, Ratay23
<Guest42587> QUESTION: Do you see a future where Ubuntu will sell me a phone and laptop all branded and straight from the site? like a certain fruit based store <not trolling>
<serb123> If Ubuntu sucseeds with it's plan to combine tablet, phone, desktop and a tv in one platform you guys are gonna eat the competition!
<Ratay23> QUESTION: Why some things still don't work in Ubuntu and I need to use Windows?
<noname1> we need certified laptops and pc to run 100% ubuntu
<noname1> please mr bacon
<ubiq> machwing!! #preciesely
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION: for questions for jono
<Ratay23> QUESTION: for example: iPhone and iTunes
<c_smith> Ratay23, here's my suggestion: show them the OS on your PC, and show them the neat things that can be done with it and offer to install it.
<theadmin> Ratay23: Uh. Because developers don't port things to Ubuntu yet.
<belkinsa> Ratay23, are you new to Ubuntu?
<number22> QUESTION: Would you prefer announcing the first Ubuntu Phone at a special event or announcement at something like CES or MWC
<Ratay23> <belkinsa> yes
<ubiq> #Question will Chromium find convergence with ubuntu? far as apps.
<belkinsa> Ratay23, #ubuntu is the support channel, they can help you.
<sutter> The last Nvidia driver -331.20-crash on ubuntu 13.10...any solution?
<Ratay23> Belkinsa, thanks
<theadmin> sutter: Please visit #ubuntu for support.
<belkinsa> NP
<serb123> Dont ask hardware problems please
<Ratay23> how I can visit #ubuntu?
<sutter> ok...sorry...tnx
<c_smith> not to mention the Ouya. XD
<theadmin> Ratay23: Type this in: /join #ubuntu
<ubiq> so ubuntu on old machines sold requires a fee paid to Canonicle?
<Ratay23> where? here or in the terminal?
<belkinsa> Also, Ratay23, do your homework and read the desktop guide that is shipped on the desktop or you can look for help on help wiki of ubuntu
<Ratay23> :P
<c_smith> did someone say COFFEE???!!!???
<theadmin> Ratay23: Where you type messages
<sutter> :D
<serb123> hahahhaha
<c_smith> freakin' epic mug.
<noname1> mr bacon can you give more cheap cloudhosting
<Snake2k_> QUESTION: Why was the Wubi Installer dropped after Ubuntu 13.04?
<noname1> direct via ubuntu  ?
<IdleOne> Ratay23: here, that will open a new tab named #ubuntu
<sutter> great coffee...:D
<naum_> QUESTION: What to hell is that Apple mouse doing on your desk? :/
<jeykeu> REQUEST: please bring wubi back
<belkinsa> Ratay23, http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<noname1> naum right quetion mate
<IdleOne> naum_: I believe he uses an Apple laptop for music production
<belkinsa> Nice shirt, jone
<belkinsa> jono*
<noname1> apple  ?
<noname1> oh my gosh
<knoefi> QUESTION: How good is the driver support for Mir?
<Baconable> Apple mouse is great
<jeykeu> get serious guys!! ...please
<ubiq> Chrome apps!! will there be an integration?
<belkinsa> ubiq: please use QUESTION:
<ubiq> QUESTION: will there be support for Chrome Apps?
<rstreeter> QUESTION: Where can I go to find out how to make a wallpaper debian package?
<who_me> knoefi: I'd guess just about as good as it is for Wayland... from the proprietary blobs pov... which is non-existent atm
<c_smith> belkinsa, I take it you're filling the role of "Moderator" essentially?
<belkinsa> I guess so.  It's a bad habit.
<belkinsa> ;)
<c_smith> lol good point.
<c_smith> just don't let it go to your head. XD
<belkinsa> I know.
<metoo__> QUESTION: Is that an Apple Magic mouse on your desk? :)
<benji_pdx> metoo__: it is
<sutter> W ubuntu the best OS in the world...i love ubuntu!
<ubiq> sutter rocks
<c_smith> meh, hate it when fglrx finishes installing WHILE I'm doing something
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: Can you play some acoustic later in the stream?
<noname1> mr bacon in greek market all the laptops include by factory pre install windows,
<naum_> QUESTION: Click packages on the desktop. When and if is that going to happen?
<noname1> so i buy one laptop acer
<theadmin> noname1: Please stop repeating yourself.
<noname1> i unustall the windows and install ubuntu but does not work 100%
<noname1> it is nessasery to have certified laptops
<yonathan> noname1: All non-Apple laptops everywhere come with WIndows
<ubiq> yes certified! as in it worx
<belkinsa> That question should of been asked in #ubuntu
<belkinsa> #ubuntu *
<IdleOne> noname1: you can check out System76 or Zareason or Dell, they all sell computers with Ubuntu installed
<noname1> yes i khow that guys
<ubiq> SSD on old laptops is the business.
<noname1> but i need more
<ubiq> + ubuntu
<noname1> it is very problem
<mautbaba> hello everyone
<noname1> push the people to use windows
<IdleOne> ok, Canonical doesn't make or sell computers.
<noname1> and drop the open source
<Markcortbass> True story Jono!!
<ubiq> just think if it runs Chrome apps too.. although I've not ran one just yet
<belkinsa> There is also a 300 dollar netbook that ships Ubuntu
<Levan> QUESTION: Why Should anyone use ubuntu touch, why am I saying this ?? because it is too heavy. Today I smashed my android phone because it was too slowed and I could not stand it any more then I got iphone sure I HATE it but at least it is fast and does not slow down like Android, but if ubuntu is even more heavier then android will anyone use it ?? surely I will not.
<ubiq> Levan, I'm on a touch screen laptop so I'd use touch.
<ubiq> I'm talking $60 and $100 machines - the latter with Nvidia
<Levan> @ubiq I am talking about cell phone os are you using ubuntu touch ??
<ubiq> no
<Levan> I have nothing against ubuntu desktop os LOVE IT
<Baconable> QUESTION: when are you expecting touch to be usable for a daily tablet use?  I tried it but went back to android as it still seems slow and buggy.  I am not knocking it as its a good start,  just wondered what the roadmap is.
<ubiq> that's because it's the most popular.
<IdleOne> AlanBell
<noname1> please canonical give the people cheap cloud hosting -----pleaseeeeeeeee
<ubiq> !!
<rstreeter> No arguments we should all pull together as a community
<noname1> to grow the open source like virus
<noname1> xixixiixix
<ubiq> <rewind>
<Vazay99182> QUESTION: What happened to Ubuntu for Android or Ubuntu Convergence Mode, will we ever see desktop Ubuntu on our phones ?
<PJE> is Mr Bacon still on?
<belkinsa> Yes
<theadmin> PJE: Sure
<serb123> yup
<jdrab> 35:50?
<PJE> Cool, I have a question I've always wanted to ask
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION: to get to to him
<c_smith> did I miss anything? lol
<ubiq> QUESTION: Google Chromebooks are kicking a**. with Chromium being Linux, it makes PERFECT sense to 'converge' with ubuntu and chrome web store in Unity.2014?
<serb123> yeah, bacon wallet
<c_smith> o_0 do want! XD
<c_smith> edible wallet. :D
<theadmin> QUESTION: What's going on with the "Unity Control Centre"? Is the gnome settings mechanism to be completely abandoned in Unity?
<ubiq> depracated
<belkinsa> badvoltage.org
<yonathan> belkinsa: thats not a link
<belkinsa> It works for me
<jono_> CaptFIshead
<ubiq> it's a url. ubiquity first and revenue later. it is now later.
<belkinsa> http://www.badvoltage.org/
<serb123> sony is gonna make ubuntu phone!
<c_smith> Sony knows what they're doing. XD
<ubiq> says who?
<Levan> QUESTION: why is playstation running BSD and not linux ??
<ubiq> xbox to run linux! o.o
<c_smith> lol, nice nick. XD
<Snake2k_> Hahahahah
<belkinsa> Didn't see it yet
<Baconable> promoting murder death kill tut tut jono
<IdleOne> <3 Bad Voltage
<belkinsa> Oh, I see now.
<c_smith> anyone remember Jono's band?
<Baconable> severered fifth
<Baconable> severed
<c_smith> Baconable, bingo. some pretty good music.
<PJE_> sorry , was using a phone, switch to pc
<serb123> rasist!
<Baconable> c_smith,  tis good stuff
<c_smith> Baconable, that it is.
<c_smith> similar view as popey
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: Will ubuntu touch ever become available to download for different hardware like the desktop version?
<PJE_> QUESTION: How does Canonical plan on tackling the Ubuntu's biggest bar to general user access and acceptance of Ubuntu: that being, the lack of novice user friendly systems. For example: almost every week one of the updates breaks the xorg server/graphics driver and fallback fails to kick in, presenting just a blankc screen, or the lack of 'Rollback' feature such as windows Restore
<serb123> YES GUITAR!
<c_smith> YES GUITAR :D
<dvdheiden> YES GUITAR!
<IdleOne> YES GUITAR!
<eduardocereto> YES GUITAR
<nik90> YES GUITAR!
<ubiq> I don't have those issues PJE
<jdrab> not yet
<jdrab> :D
<yonathan> QUESTION: Have you tried Sailfish and how do you feel about it with regard to Ubuntu Phone?
<Markcortbass> YES BASSGUITAR
<Snake2k_> YES GUITAR!
<number22> +1 guitar
<Snake2k_> YES OMG YES!
<Vazay99182> YES GUITAR
<zhuul> yes!
<Snake2k_> ...
<scarneiro> yes guitar!
<Markcortbass> BASSGUITAR :D
<marrabld_> QUESTION Should I buy Opeth signature PRS guitar?
<c_smith> cute kid.
<Baconable> YES DRUMS
<eliasps> yes guitar!
<ubiq> listen, Chromium convergence (THE APPS) is the way.
<naum_> yes guitar
<PJE_> do you have nvidia or amd ubiq?
<serb123> naum_ are you on internet explorer?
<d3s> yes guitar
<c_smith> ACDC = epic
<ubiq> (((((((hear ye))))))) Google opened a HOLE - jump in
<shneedle> QUESTION: Why is there no IM (xmpp) core app? Instead there is a stock ticker. Any plans?
<Baconable> QUESTION: what is RON doing now,  top dude :-)
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Can anyone who want to help with helping the Ubuntu Community  join the team and the mailing-list?
<IdleOne> jono_: is the James Franco of Open Source
<ubiq> chromebooks start up in 5 seconds and give UNLIMITED 4g all for the inclusive price of $349
<PJE_> I've learnt to revert to open source driver, then reinstall the FGLRX driver as a fix, but it happens almost weekly. that must be a Huge bar to more novice computer users
<ubiq> whatchu think that's about? UBIQUITY - so it makes sense to run EVERYTHING chromium
<c_smith> QUESTION: what prompted these sessions to move from Ustream to here?
<ubiq> btw, I spoke of convergence with the launch of Windows 8 in 2012
<Levan> QUESTION: old question about old users switching distro, problem is that it is Harder and Harder to get help from the community, When I started using ubuntu and it was 8.10, you would ask question and in 2 seconds it was answered, Today it is so much harder to get your questions answered.
<machwing> I'm glad I got my question in early.  :) -- Thanks, gotta log out.
<ubiq> tell me about it Levan.
<Markcortbass> QUESTION= when will Canonical show the new desingd stuff at CES?
<yonathan> QUESTION: Are you using Ubuntu to deliver the Q&A?
<Levan> <ubiq> old user ??
<c_smith> sad that Intel pulled their support
<ubiq> @yonathan rhetorical
<ubiq> or rhetoric*
<metoo__> QUESTION: What do you think about the new Mac Pro?
<Jason_____> QUESTION: What are the plans for ubuntu 14, will a stable version be released in april 2014?
<ubiq> what? Intel pulled their support? wtf?! can't stand AMD..
<ubiq> @metoo any machine with a SDD plus ubuntu kicka**.
<ubiq> SSD*
<ubiq> grrrrrrrrrrr
<asd_> anyone online ?
<PJE_> QUESTION: Will there ever be an option in Unity to customise the UI, such as additional launcher panels, customer launchers etc etc like we see on DEs such as XFCE, LXDE etc?
<IdleOne> PJE_: probably not
<stev96> im going sleep bye
<ubiq> QUESTION: Chromium support is needed. so this wasn't a question but a statement. I'M TELLLING YOUALL
<PJE_> :/
<ubiq> apps in chromium.
<theadmin> ubiq: What are you talking about, Chromium apps are supported by Unity and work nicely.
<ubiq> :))
<IdleOne> PJE_: because of the whole convergence across devices thing, just my guess.
<jorki> QUESTION what about a software center for ubuntu touch?
<PJE_> I was thinking that, but it still shouldnt hamper the desktop
<ubiq> oh
<PJE_> should be switchable in Settings: Ubuntu mode = desktop/tablet/phone/laptop
<ubiq> but ubiquity!! Chrome is SPEARHEADING to not so smart people.. the masses
<IdleOne> :)
<ubiq> chromium*
<Fimmly> QUESTION:  Love the bestseller news about your new book .. WOULD you consider going with a publisher like Harper.Collins in future ? & secondly, if that is silly - - would also consider crowd-sourcing the back cover or/and  inset (just inside the back cover ) ??
<asd_> Love Ubuntu :F
<asd_> :D
<PJE_> same asd :)
<chaslinux> Jono any chance of getting "Ubuntu store" cards in stores? Would make it simpler for people to buy from the store.
<rozmar> QUESTION: How is Ubuntu and Canonical represented at CES?
<ubiq> I couldn't get 12.04.3 64bit to install
<ubiq> but who knows what's hosed on this machine
<Levan> askubuntu is not that great
<Levan> ubuntuforums was the best
<Levan> now it not as good as it was
<Levan> Kill him
<nik90> woohoo *Guitar Time*
<ubiq> hehe
<dvdheiden> it's the pick of destiny!
<belkinsa> Photograph it, jono_
<nik90> what does it say on th epic?
<nik90> pick*
<zhuul> bastidge! lol
<eduardocereto> that sounds good
<ubiq> will Doctorow give a testimony on the book? seems to be the trend o.o
<ubiq> REQUEST: PF - wish you were here
 * nik90 is secretly recording :P
<yonathan> Is this open source playing?
<ubiq> I am bootlegarchive!
<yonathan> Can I change the chords
<ubiq> echoeshub sux
<Snake2k_> Great job!
<serb123> QUESTION: Why don't you guys try to make Ubuntu a bit less terminal dependent, new users that switch from Windows are finding it hard to get used to Ubuntu and all of its terminal coding swiching from a more graphical interface.. That in my opinion is the main reason that people don't have the guts to try something new..
<yonathan> serb123: Is it terminal dependent?
<ubiq> PF!!
<theadmin> serb123: It's not. Very many things can be done from the GUI. Giving terminal commands to people is easier for support though as that takes less time than typing out where to click...
<PJE_> I actually think its more down to the source material on the internet. Most, if not all websites, will give instructions via the teriminal, rather than say, software centre
<belkinsa> Wow...
<eduardocereto> jono_: I think there is an audio problem, I can't hear any singing
<belkinsa> He is not singing
<yonathan> lol
<yonathan> he should be
<Snake2k_> Who cares about singing?!
<belkinsa> Yeah
<alismayilov> Ubuntu rocks! :D
<serb123> well a lot of problems i faced on my 13.04 where solved trough terminal, i think most users don't have the time to browse the forums to find the anwsers
 * IdleOne applauds
<nik90> jono_: awesome!!
<Snake2k_> Great job jono_!!!
<belkinsa> Not a problem and thank you for this!
<ahayzen> thanks jono_  tht was awesome :)
<naum_> Awesome! Wohoooo!!
<jono_> thanks everyone!
<ubiq> Hotel California!!
<nik90> To a exciting 2014!
<ubiq> INXS elegantly wasted
<jono_> 2014!
<serb123> my last one wasn't anwsered :(
<belkinsa> Next time or e-mail him?
<ubiq> 2014 I'll be saying I'm rich *****!
<c_smith> nice!
<ubiq> crotch shot = @Dee's Nuts on fb
<jono_> thanks everyone :-)
<PJE_> you off?
<ubiq> g'day!!
<serb123> what's his email?
<serb123> bacons e-mail?
<IdleOne> jono@ubuntu.com
<serb123> Thanks!
 * IdleOne watches jono's email explode
<PJE_> BSOD?
<PJE_> :D
<Zabadda> Evening
<anonymousperson1> I can see you
<gizmo_> Cheers for the vid :-)
<TheMadGeneral> QUESTION Is there going to be an update to BlueFish Editor in the near future
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-08
<ash__> hi
<ash__> is ther any?
<ash__> tell
<manu-27993> hello
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpjkcd0h17idj7ohup1jk1n0?hl=en
<Haru_> ls -lt
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-05
<jef_> hello everyone
<alexis__> hello everyone
<alexis__> welcome back everyone
<dgxdfgdfgdfhdfbf> hi
<dgxdfgdfgdfhdfbf> hi
<dgxdfgdfgdfhdfbf> my name is alex
<dgxdfgdfgdfhdfbf> i need create a radio on ubuntu 14.10
<dgxdfgdfgdfhdfbf> hi ?
<dgxdfgdfgdfhdfbf> hello
<dgxdfgdfgdfhdfbf> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-06
<dholbach> good morning
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I am excite
<Oltarus> Hi there!
<mhall119> hello everyone!
<mhall119> just waiting for my co-host to arrive
<mhall119> then we'll get started
<Jake4apple> Awesome
<Nothing_Much> Is the stream live?
<belkinsa> No
<Nothing_Much> Not yet?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> <3
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Soon
<Nothing_Much> what's going to be talked about?
<belkinsa> Nope, the co-host isn't ready
<Nothing_Much> alright
<popey> \o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> WOOOOO
<belkinsa> I see you!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I AM :D
<Nothing_Much> Do I need to refresh?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question: How was your holiday?
<belkinsa> No
<Amit_> Not needed
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Lego x3
<Nothing_Much> ubuntuonair.com
<Nothing_Much> I'm not seeing a stream
<mhall119> refresh the page?
<Amit_> You will
<Nothing_Much> Yeah I keep refreshing, dude
<mhall119> it should be broadcasting now
<Nothing_Much> oh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: its working for me in chrome
<Nothing_Much> I have to press the play button too?
<belkinsa> Yes
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'M IN THE UK :D
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Yeah, I had to press the play button
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: Haha xD
<nshiell> Hi all
<Nothing_Much> I REALLY hope Flash player bites the dust sooner than later
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: not before theres a HTML5 stream for Ubuntuonair
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: yup they're awesome
<Nothing_Much> Yeah I know, which is lame that HTML5 isn't ready for streaming yet
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: hope we answered your question :)
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Regarding the Ubuntu "FlymeOS" that Meizu is marketing, is it still going to function exactly like stock Ubuntu Phone OS?
<Josafatth> hi every one
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: What is the status of the weather app? Haven't heard from it for a long time. I once saw a mockup for the UT weather app which looked like my personal favorite weather app design. Was hoping to see it being realised.
<Nothing_Much> BQ? OMG- wait, that's in the UK only? :(
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION:  Any update on the porting guide?
<Amit_> Start mates
<Nothing_Much> We can hear you popey
<mhall119> dholbach: ^^ are you still working on porting guide?
<dholbach> mhall119, no
<belkinsa> QUESTION: It's a comment, but the UOS dates for the next one is set to May 5-7 May 2015
<dholbach> mhall119, that'd be a topic for ogra, rsalveti, janimo, sergiusens and others
<dholbach> belkinsa, thanks
<belkinsa> :D
<Amit_> Congrats Hall
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: are you two going to make an amazing promo for ubuntu Touch, because I feel like I need that in my life!
<belkinsa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2015-January/002132.html
<belkinsa> For the UOS
<nshiell> QUESTION: What new features/functionality is planned for Ubuntu on the Desktop/Laptop?
<Nothing_Much> Oh cool! If it's a theme, that's fine by me!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Without having to buy an android phone, will there be a phone which would have stock Ubuntu on it?
<Amit_> boring
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: Will the contacts scope return soon?
<justcarakas_> QUESTION: What is the status on the web verion of the store ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION, I've seen some screenshots of a native telegram app, any ideas when that'll get pushed out? I heard that it should be pushed before the launch of the Ubuntu Phone!
<MS_abused> QUESTION: Any news about an Open Source Chat Client? Heard some rumors about tox.im.
<justcarakas_> QUESTION: will one of you buy a ubuntu phone when they come out, and what do you expect of the sales
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I have a riseup.org email worked well with that :D
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: I saw on G+ (I think it was mhall119) an article about Android 4.4.4 not being a good multitasker, did Android 5.0 fix some of those issues or it wasn't tested yet as a desktop OS?
<nakanut> QUESTION: As Samsung have just revealed a 4kTV running Tizen, do you feel Ubuntu has missed the boat for OS powered TVs?
<belkinsa> Not a problem, mhall119.
<yourlawyer> panasonic has tvs running fireefox os aswell
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: with companys pushing out watches and with no ubuntu watches planned currently, are there any plans to work with Mozilla or Google to get Ubuntu Touch to work with Firefox OS watches and/or Android watches?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thanks popey and mhall119
<nshiell> ChloeWolfeGirl +1 on your watch question
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: I want to use UT as my daily driver. One thing that keeps me away from it is, that I don't get my emails (not Gmail) pushed to my phone. Will it be possible to have something like a watchdog installed on my own server which pushes to the Ubuntu software part which get's the Gmail Emails?
<Nothing_Much> I'm unsure about Android smartwatches, did you see that Puls watch thing? I think that was Android..
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: I haven't really been paying attention to watches, but mozilla did a firefox os promo with the firefox os on everything and it looked really nice on watch
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Will Click packages be available on the desktop?
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: FxOS is on smartwatches now?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cLnLM0egCY
<theBest> QUESTION: Do you know, how the Unity 8 Scopes will work on the Desktop and the TV?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: Outside of this video I've not seen much...
<theBest> QUESTION: How is the progress on Ubuntu for TV?
<s1hr> hello 2 all ...just to put in your eyes: many software from Ubuntu center are can not be one click install, try to install game PANG ZERO..
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: I honestly can't see smartwatches the way that Android is handling them.. practical at all, really.
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: What happend to the new Ubuntu Icondesign on the desktop? Back in march everybody hoped it will make it still into 14.04. Since then I haven't heard anything about it.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: You mean with requiring a android phone?
<s1hr> also some good packages from Debian disapear from repo... try to get WIICAN
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Both with and without a phone, it just looks absolutely useless outside of obviously harder to steal since it'd be wrapped around your wrist, but the screen would be incredibly.. small and useless to do actual things on.
<mhall119> beuno
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: I get you, I wouldn't get an expencive watch because to me it doesn't do to much, but some small convenient that the watch would create at a cheep enough price seems nice!
<s1hr> more and more software can not be one click install from UBuntu Center, i know frends call me..its true! i checked.
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: If a smartwatch goes over the price of $50, then it'd be an absolute waste of money, I can't wait to see how many people will waste their money on the Apple Watch with its 18k gold.. design.. thing.
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: Will the browser get the bottom-edge gesture like we could see on the example videos from the design team or is it axed for some reason?
<Nothing_Much> 18 karot*
<The-french-man> Hello :) QUESTION : why Ubuntu don't have a NATIVE jack plug in ? In my car, my radio have a mini jack plug ^^ It would be VERY usefull to users and to devellopers to have the clean and easy Jack in door ^^ As an exemple, Guitarix is bugged since 2009 ...
<MS_abused> QUESTION: I'm missing push service for the mail client. Any plans on that?
<nshiell> Buy one, use it as a calcuator
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will Mhall move to the UK so he can use the phone?
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: How's everbody batterylife on Ubuntu Touch compared to Android? I heard that someone had better life with UT while I have the opposide result unfortunaltely
<justcarakas_> Sid_Payton: I have a better standby life but worse battery life when I play a game for a while
<belkinsa> Google doesn't know how to do anything, it seems.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Wow xD
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'M ON POPEYS NEXUS 7 xD
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: how? o.o
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: He just said about the irc on his nexus 7, thus I, or at least my name is on his N7
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Firefox os is on panasonic TV;s
<Nothing_Much> o.O
<ChloeWolfieGirl> And the damn controllers for tvs
<Nothing_Much> Dude, I don't think smart TVs will catch on very much..
<Nothing_Much> I work in a call center for a TV company and.. uh.. people really don't know how to use remote controls..
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: I don't think how it is currently, but posibly in the future
<nshiell> Nothing_Mauch, to true
<Nothing_Much> However, cable companies DO push out software updates on the hardware, so it is possible, but controllers might be the biggest issue for smart TVs atm.
<nshiell> QUESTION: How much discussion has there been getting Ubuntu to work with all the new hardware, Watches, Chromecasts etc
<jorik_> QUESTION: Will an Ubuntu phone you buy somewhere this year gain the convergence function when that is released?
<Nothing_Much> jorik_: Probably not, Unity 8 isn't ready for convergence juuuust yet, but I've seen videos of Unity 8 on desktops and it looks like it's progressing incredibly fast!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Aww I love you guys
<Nothing_Much> sweet
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What features are planned with ubuntu convergence, if you have a phone and a desktop and/or TV, how will they interact with eachother?
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: It'll be like Ubuntu for Android from what I gathered, when you "dock" a phone to a monitor, keyboard and mouse, it'll scale out to smaller buttons and other things
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: I don't mean like that, I rather mean if you have them as seperate devices, like how chrome OS and Android work together
<nshiell> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu tested with emulated hardware? Mir with VMware/VirtualBox?
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: It'll be unified not only in looks but as well as packages
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: but I mean like, oh your phone rings or you get a message, you can anser it from your desktop etc
<nakanut> QUESTION: Do you know if the proposed first BQ phone will be unlocked?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: Even though you're using like a system 76 desktop and not using your phone as the desktop xD
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: With your Ubuntu One account I'm sure that'll be the way it works, like Android and how Apple's ecosystem works as well.
<Nothing_Much> (Ubuntu One is the Single Sign On for all accounts related to Ubuntu, not the cloud service that was discontinued)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: Wouldn't that only be with apps you buy and download, there'll probably be a fw syncs like if you download an app on your phone it might auto download on your desktop and/or TV
<nshiell> Hasn't snowed yet this year in London!!!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nshiell: hasn't snowed this year in cumbria either
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Yeah, I think so.. Thinking about it now, you probably don't want the TV to be synced with anything personalized.. unless the TV is in your room or somethin'. lol
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: I'd assume thered be options for what you want to sync, and you'd beable to say, "No call notifications on my TV, but I'll have this notification on my TV, and I most definatly want show information on my phone"
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Yeah, you should be able to configure your notifications, but I'm unsure how a personalized device can be used over towards a non-personalized device, that one being either the family PC or a TV.
<Nothing_Much> (non-personalized device being the family PC or TV)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much: I guess we'll just have to wait and see how that works and have more thoughts etc
<anmol10> quit
<Nothing_Much> Yeah
<anmol10> exit
<Nothing_Much> anmol10: Try /quit
<Nothing_Much> :)
<jlsmi3th> First time IRC user. This is a check to see if I am correctly setup. No response required.
<anmol10> where are u from
<Nothing_Much> anmol10: USA o.o
<nshiell> Thanks
<anmol10> collin, i want to create a ppa. can u help me out
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When do you think Ubuntu with mir and unity 8 will be useable as a daily driver on the desktop? 15.04, 15.10, or 16.04?
<Nothing_Much> aw man
<nakanut> Thx. Happy New Year!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mhall popey It was great being here, lovely seeing you guys again :D
<anmol10> what happened..
<anmol10> m not a pro
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: sorry, didn't get to your last one
<Nothing_Much> Aw man
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: I think by 15.10 it'll be ready to use as a daily driver
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: no worrys :3
<anmol10> dafuqq... its a robot..
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: Ok ^^ thank you :D
<anmol10> -creator
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: I used the Unity Next on a touch-screen laptop last month and it was surprising functional already, but until we get the keyboard shortcuts and stuff I don't be using it regularly
<Nothing_Much> I am currently waiting on that Meizu Phone tbr in the USA
<anmol10> man creator
<popey> \o/ ChloeWolfieGirl
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: we might have problems with frequency bands on that one too
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: Yeah, It seems to be making great progress though :3
<mhall119> neither Meizu nor Bq even have FCC certification
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: well if it's available in USA stores.. maybe not?
<Nothing_Much> oh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey :D \(^^)~
<Nothing_Much> wait, FCC also deals with cell phone bands?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: it won't be in USA stores
<Nothing_Much> not.. yet?
<mhall119> FCC has to certify any device that broadcasts radio waves
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thank you guys, I greatly appreciate it :D
<mhall119> not yet, I know Meizu has plans to enter the USA market though, so there's hope for us
<Nothing_Much> yeah, I'm just going to buy whatever Ubuntu Phone is released in the USA first
<popey> \o/
<Nothing_Much> impatience and stuff, but I think this is better than waiting for a very mysterious unknowing piece of software.. like iOS 8
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: me too, most likely :)
<Nothing_Much> and that release was a disaster
<Nothing_Much> heck yes!
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: are you also normally busy and unable to chat in #ubuntu-us-fl?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: I'll be around more now that I'm back at work, just ping me so I know you're talkingto me
<Nothing_Much> oh okay
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-07
<wal-e> hii
<dholbach> good morning
<lazyPower> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> hi lazyPower
<lazyPower> oh you sent that at 3am
<lazyPower> i'm a bit late to the party, heh
<dholbach> eh?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
<Syed> HI
<Syed> Hi I would like to chat with Community Managaer of Ubuntu
<nops673> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-09
<megasakaros> hi all ubuntu users
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-12
<kleinz> hi everyone, I am having a serious time updating my ubuntu. I tried a bunch of different things online already, am I in the right place to ask this question?
<kleinz> what should I do to create more space in mine /root ??
<hfye> hi
<Dave553> test, test
<Dave553> first time dealing w/ IRC. can someone confirm I'm coming thru (pls)?
<Homepcgamer> Hello all / wellcome Dave ;-)
<Dave553> Thank you
<Homepcgamer> Youre wellcome
<bernd> I want a functioning Ubuntu on my OnePlus One.
<Dave553> Is anyone having issues bringing up the ubuntuonair.com?
<ubuntu-fan> yes
<ubuntu-fan> I am having
<ubuntu-fan> loading time is more
<Dave553> thanks. wanted to make sure it wasnt just me
<ubuntu-fan> hope that it fixes quickly
<Sponge> Afternoons
<dholbach> go go go!
<ubuntu-fan> lets do it
<balloons> hello world!
<dpm> about to go live! :)
<Sponge> I see the stream. !!!!
<joypad_> this live event will begin in a few moments...
<dholbach> WELCOME EVERYONE!
<Sponge> QUESTION: Which platforms : Mac/Winblows/AndroidOS can I NOT directly connect the Convergence phone to, via USB ?
<dholbach> if you have questions, just prefix them with QUESTION: ... like Sponge just did :-)
<Sponge> QUESTION: Why does dpm look like he's in a Mirage ?
<joypad_> QUESTION: when will ubuntu core apps PPA be live again? it's been dead for 3 months ... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<Dave553> QUESTION: Ub15.10 & DNS leak, openvpn with the ub network manager does not use the designated DNS setting from the vpn despite the settings. only workaround is to use openvpn from CLI. Plans to fix? Been broken for several releases now.
<dholbach> Dave553: do you have a bug number for it?
<ubuntu-fan> QUESTION: Does the Ubuntu or the Linux Foundation is the Mentor Organization for GSOC 2016 or before years?
<dholbach> Sponge: his webcam disagreeing with his led lightbulb :)
<Sponge> I like the plant, thou
<dholbach> :-)
<Dave553> dholbach -I do not. I have posted on ubuntuforums. where can I enter a bug? (& check to see if one already exists?)
<dholbach> Dave553: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Dave553> dhol - thank you. I will enter one there if not already
<dholbach> Dave553: awesome - thanks!
<dpm> keep the questions coming, we're queueing them up and will start answering them after the announcements intro
<ubuntu-fan> Question: Can I apply for Ubuntu for GSOC 2016? :)
<vitimiti> ubuntuonair.com isn't loading for me
<Sponge> QUESTION: Is it February or March for the delivery of the Ubuntu Convergence phone ? - If you can't say - just say IDK.
<mhall119> vitimiti: me either
<joypad_> QUESTION: do you guys know where i can download a version of SDL2 that works on ubuntu phone?
<Sponge> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czqxsk4dNtU
<vitimiti> :(
<vitimiti> Thanks, Sponge
<Sponge> k
<Sponge> I'm here all week :)
<joypad_> QUESTION: any news on improving the loading time of qml apps? dialer app, clock, contacts take a long time to load...  4-5 seconds
<Sponge> I meant to get photos off etc.
<pacman12345> gcc ubuntu!
<ubuntu-fan> Question: Is there a stable version of Android Studio for Ubuntu. I have seen one from IntelliJ are there any others.?
<ahayzen> dpm, this PPA works in the interim period :-) https://launchpad.net/~vthompson/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<joypad_> cool
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<dpm> :)
<Sponge> QUESTION: What is your best MAME or classic ROM game from Nintendo/Sega/PStation that you wish you could play on Ubuntu from the past ? i.e. Wats your favourite 90's arcade game ?
<dholbach> it's all about choice! :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<joypad_> vthompson's is better
<joypad_> dpm is missing 16.04 builds
<joypad_> ahayzen: vthompson ppa is great thanks!
<ahayzen> no problem :-)
<Sponge> oh no it's the polithia
<Dave553> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2307975
<Dave553> thank you guys. I will enter a bug. (just in case you wanted to read it)
<dholbach> awesome, thanks
<Sponge> QUESTION: Where are people supposed to, err,  'Converge' for the release party for the Convergence Phone ?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Which of you have tried a nexus4/7 in convergence mode? And what platform level feature do you feel is missing and would like to see? For me HDMI audio wasn't and that would be mine :-)
<Sponge> QUESTION: Who would be your choice from the Ubuntu Community that you  would like to see do a Reddit AMA this year ?
<ubuntu-fan> Mentor applications starts 19 feb 2016
<Sponge> QUESTION: A couple of weeks ago mhall119 said he'd leave it till California UbuCon to ask Jono (in person) to come on and do this Q&A with his guitar. I miss Jono. WTF is taking so long ?
<Dave553> Nich, can you post those mailing lists links?
<Dave553> ty
<Sponge> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu/Canonical be a the World Mobile Conference in Barcelona this year ?
<balloons> Dave553, sure. one sec
<balloons> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-soc
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: Cloud we have a facebook-scope like we have for the twitter?
<balloons> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-community-team
<justcarakas> so it looks like the convergent device is being postponed even further :'(
<dholbach> justcarakas: I wouldn't read it like that
<mhall119> core_apps_police: I think Facebook's API key limits will not allow us to do that
<mike_> hello ,  can  we install  android  apps  in  ubuntu phone ,  in  the  futur ?
<mhall119> mike_: start questions with QUESTION:
<Guest52050> hello ,  can  we install  android  apps  in  ubuntu phone ,  in  the  futur ?
<mhall119> Guest52050: start questions with QUESTION:
 * mhall119 wasted years on Mario Kart
<Guest52050> QUESTION:hello ,  can  we install  android  apps  in  ubuntu phone ,  in  the  futur ?
<balloons> ohh, right!
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: Could we expect soon a button to switch ON/OFF the 3g from the top bar?
<vitimiti> core_apps_police, I like that question
<emil_> I receive updates almost every day, today it was a 100 MB update - but no changeling, what are you working on? what is the short/long term goals?
<jnxd> QUESTION: Any news on any ubuntu tablet?
<emil_> QUESTION: I receive updates almost every day, today it was a 100 MB update - but no changeling, what are you working on? what is the short/long term goals?
<Sponge> Just a note: but we've been waiting for Jono for two years.
<mhall119> Sponge: why not ask him to re-start his own Q&A?
<dholbach> I have nothing against getting Jono online again
<Sponge> Because jono IS ubuntu.
<mhall119> Sponge: nope
<Sponge> fraid so.
<mhall119> Jono is GitHub now :)
<dholbach> there's probably a few more people who are Ubuntu :)
<Sponge> Anyway I don't want to get into problems over it.
<dragonbite> QUESTION: In Unity, why is background wallpaper changing feature not built-in? KDE and Xfce includes it and right now you need a 3rd party app (like Wallch)
<balloons> Sponge, you are also free to ping him :-) Ask for a Valentine's Day serenade
<Sponge> ok.
<dholbach> :-)
<Sponge> Maybe, if he's not serenading to Jack at bath time :)
<mhall119> he really is missing an opportunity to record death-metal covers of lullabys
<dragonbite> QUESTION: With Unity and Touch convergence increasing will WebApps work in both environments and will there be an increase in WebApps for the desktop (Unity)?
<Sponge> hehe !
<dragonbite> I think he want to turn off 3G, but not wifi
<ahayzen> balloons, you may want data only off but still have calls, as you get charged for data on some contracts
<mhall119> dragonbite: wallpapers in Unity 7 are actually managed by Gnome-stuff I think
<Sponge> Jono's doing well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZET_xzZLsI
<mhall119> not sure if it's Nautilus or something else
 * ahayzen wishes mobile data was in the indicator-network as well, as it is on other platforms
<ubuntu-fan> Question: Who is the founder of Canonical? :) :)
<justcarakas> QUESTION not realy but those extra click are anoying and slow to disable data
<dholbach> ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<dragonbite> Unity includes an .xml of rotating default wallpaper images, and it is a royal pain to manually make one, while Wallch (and one non-updated Gnome extension) makes it easy to select wallpapers and let it go
<mhall119> ahayzen: have you looked into the indicator code to see if you can add it?
<Sponge> ubuntu-fan: Gandalf , AKA @sabdfl from Santon, Isle of Man https://twitter.com/sabdfl
<dragonbite> the Gnome extension is called "BackSlide"
<ahayzen> mhall119, nope :-) i'm sure it would be possible
<ubuntu-fan> thanks sponge
<mariogrip> QUESTION: Is there any plans on adding a "network counter" where I can set a limit so I don't over use my data plan.
<Sponge> k
 * mhall119 cleverly steers ahayzen into Unity development
<ahayzen> mhall119, hehe :-)
<Sponge> Nearly over .. thanks everyone !
<dholbach> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ ← summaries of the landing team
<osama> Question: is there a easy way to port an ubuntu os on any android running device ?
<dholbach> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/maillist.html ← ubuntu-phone mailing list
<mhall119> osama: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<dholbach> mhall119 was quicker than I was :)
<Sponge> QUESTION: Can I just say to @dholbach thank-you for the free hug.
<osama> mhall199 Thank you
<mhall119> the first one is free, to get you hooked
<dragonbite> Thanks for all the answers guys! :)
<Sponge> Thumbs Up on the video everyone ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czqxsk4dNtU
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
<ubuntu-fan> thanks for this Q&A :) :)
<mariogrip> :)
<dragonbite> QUESTION: what time is it where you are?
<dragonbite> :)
<Sponge> Owwh .. a gravitational hug.
<ahayzen> thanks guys :-)
<Sponge> I can't escape - I'm being sucked in ....
<mariogrip> QUESTION: is there gonna me a live stream of the ubucon?
<Sponge> Aaaaahh .. It's hugs all-round.
 * mariogrip hugs everyone :)
<ubuntu-fan> bye
<dragonbite> Thanks y'all
<dholbach> :-)
<ubuntu-fan> :) :)
 * Sponge bear-hugs mariogrip 
<mariogrip> \o/
<ubuntu-fan> can any one send commands to install android studio using ubuntu make.
<Sponge> My channel : https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuTV  .. hope you enjoy.
<vitimiti> ubuntu-fan, umake android android-studio
<ubuntu-fan> what are the prequsites
<vitimiti> I believe that should be enough
<ubuntu-fan> JDK and all
<ubuntu-fan> what is twitter account of Mark shuttleworth
<Sponge> ubuntu-fan: That IS his twitter account: https://twitter.com/sabdfl
<Sponge> bye
<CheeseBurg> Is this today?
<HipSalate> Late :(
<Leo__> Anyone here
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-13
<baelem> so
<baelem> anyone here
<baelem> well alright then
<baelem> bye
<Redneck_> howdy all
<Redneck_> adios :-/
<di> i want to
<di> fuuuuuck
<di> a duck
<Omkar_> Hi all
<Omkar_> When will next LTS version come??
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-14
<Supremonan> Ls
<Supremonan> ls
<Supremonan> Help
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-15
<girish> join
<girish> hello der?
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-01-10
<swaveck> Hello, do we have a show today?
